# how often to you give baths?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I give Rocky a bath once a week. Is that too often? I dont blow dry him. Some people look at me like I am crazy when I say he gets a bath once a week.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I bathe Diasy once a week too, otherwise she starts to look dingy!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also bath Zoe once a week and people think I am nuts but honestly by the time a week goes by she looks like its been a month since a bath. I do blow dry every time because her hair is long and it looks so messy and frizzy if I don't.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I also bath once a week usually Sundays - and if we do something fun during the week and they get dirty I will wash in between


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I give Obi a bath with blow-dry once a week. he could probably go longer when he doesnt play too hard with his doggie friends (they slobber on him!) since I wash his face mid-week and clean his paws everytime we go out. He has very little to no odor at all.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I do about every five to seven days depending on the time of year. My yard is always wet this time of year, so more frequent baths are needed. But I can't go longer than a week ever. Especially Truff. She is a messy girl!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I bath all three of mine every Sunday morning. They all get blow dried.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni gets a bath and blow every week. Sometimes I wash face or feet in between if they get dirty. I was wondering if I was making the coat dry, so I got a good smelling conditioner!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I bathe and blow dry Bella once a week on Sundays. I use little baby wipe type things for dogs on her face daily to keep on top of tear staining since she is teething and around her mouth. Once her shots are complete, she will start going to the groomer every other week.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey gets bathed every week. For five days he is gorgeous and clean smelling, but it seems like overnight on that 6th day he looks dingy and smells a little doggie. I wash his face in between baths a couple times with Spa Lavish and washcloth if he'll let me. I brush him every night.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Once a week bath and partial blow-dry.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Weekly with blow dry and face washing about ever other day. I also brush daily in the mornings while I am having coffee.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lily gets a bath & blow dry every friday. She gets in the shower, she doesn't like to be immersed in water. I dry her feet when she's been outside & use sensitive baby wipes on her bottom. She will actually turn her bottom towards us to clean it...she's such a princess.

Laurie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ladodd said:


> Lily gets a bath & blow dry every friday. She gets in the shower, she doesn't like to be immersed in water. I dry her feet when she's been outside & use sensitive baby wipes on her bottom. She will actually turn her bottom towards us to clean it...she's such a princess.
> 
> Laurie


How Funny !!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Laurie, that is too funny!
I also live in ATL - Buford, to be more precise. What about you?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Generally once a week but I've been so busy lately he's gone up to 2 weeks


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani gets bathed every Sunday unless I have applied his flea preventative which I recently did since we had some pretty warm weather and I thought it would stay that way. Let's see, I applied it on the 18th of March and he hasn't had a bath since. I would have given him a bath this past Sunday April 1st but I got back from DC that evening and was not up to it. he has a vet appointment this Friday and I will bathe him this Thiursday night so that he can be fresh and clean for them, but he doesn't smell. Though I must say that I wash his face at least twice a week with Spa Lavish and wash his paws and belly almost every night and make sure that his bum is clean too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, it looks like you got your answer! :innocent: I bathed all 5 of my pups this past weekend. Although the chihuahua only needs it once a month.....


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I also bathe mine once a week except the week they get groomed since they do it there. I wash their faces every day but not everyday with the facial scrub but Paislee has to have her face wiped and I think rustee likes it lol!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks all  I will start shooting those funny looks right back! I am not so abnormal afterall!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL 

I bathe Gus and Grace every other day. Sometimes every day.

Due to his allergies we have to bathe him at least every other day or Gus gets rashes and goopy eyes.

I tried only bathing Gus, but found if he played with Gracie his eyes would get goopy. So she gets bathed every other day, too.

Our new vet told me to keep it up, and that I'll have the cleanest dogs she knows! LOL..... That the "bathing too often" is a myth as long as you use an all natural shampoo and all natural good quality conditioner. Skin issues are often food/allergy related, not bathing related.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie gets a bath every two weeks, but I wipe him down with a damp wash cloth once a day and his feet every time he comes in. I also comb him which he seems to tolerate better than a brush. Is this okay?


----------

